# What fast and big growing plant could hide my outdoor op?



## 123lsd (Apr 2, 2007)

Like maybe thorn bushes, or vines? I know theres some grass or weeds that grow big and fast like marijuana. So it will compete with the mj and make it grow bigger and hide it from passer byers.

thanks :cop: :cop: :cop:


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.naturehills.com/new/product/shrubs_subcategories.aspx?catname=Fast+Growing


 they have some fast growing bushes there check them out


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

TREES 
American elm hybrids (Ulmus americana) 
Atlantic whitecedar (Chamaecyparis thyoides) 
Douglas fir (Pseudotsuga menziesii) 
Goldenrain tree (Koelreuteria paniculata) 
Green ash (Fraxinus pensylvanica) 
Japanese pagodatree (Sophora japonica) 
Katsura tree (Cercidiphyllum japonicum) 
Korean mountain ash (Sorbus alnifolia) 
Larch (Larix decidua and kaempferi) 
Mountain ash (Sorbus aucuparia) 
Norway spruce (Picea abies) 
Ornamental pear (Pyrus calleryana) 
Pin oak (Quercus palustrus) 
Redbud (Cercis canadensis) 
Red maple (Acer rubrum) 
Red oak (Quercus rubra) 
River birch (Betula nigra) 
Sawtooth oak (Quercus acutissima) 
Sweetgum (fruitless) (Liquidambar styraciflua) 
Tatarian dogwood (Cornus alba) 
Thornless honeylocust (Gleditsia triacanthos inermis) 
White birch (Betula papyrifera) 
White pine (Pinus strobus) 
Yellowwood (Cladrastis kentukea) 
Zelkova serrata

SHRUBS/EVERGREENS 
Abelia x grandiflora 
American elder (Sambucus canadensis) 
Beautybush (Kolkwitzia amabilis) 
Bluebeard (Caryopteris x clandonensis) 
Butterfly bush (Buddleia davidii) 
Chastebush (Vitex negundo or agnus-castus) 
Crape myrtle (Lagerstroemia indica) 
Euonymus fortunei and japonicus 
Forsythia x intermedia 
Hydrangea 
Japanese kerria (Kerria japonica) 
Juniper (Juniperus) 
Lilacs (Syringa vulgaris) 
Leyland cypress (Cupressocyparis leylandii) 
Mock orange (Philadelphus species) 
Ninebark (Physocarpus opulifolius) |
Privet (Ligustrum species) 
Purple beautyberry (Callicarpa dichotoma) 
Red buckeye (Aesculus pavia) 
Redosier dogwood (Cornus sericea) 
Rose-of-Sharon (Hibiscus syriacus) 
Rugosa roses 
Scarlet firethorn (Pyracantha coccinea)
Scotch broom (Cytissus scoparius) 
Spirea (Spiraea) 
Sweetbay magnolia (Magnolia virginiana) 
Virginia sweetspire (Itea virginica) 
Weigela florida

VINES 
Clematis terniflora 
Clematis viticella 
Hardy kiwi (Actinidia kolomikta)
Honeysuckle (Lonicera species) 
Trumpet creeper (Campsis radicans) 
Virginia creeper (Parthenocissus quinquefolia) 
Wisteria


----------

